# What size fan for my case?



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I just recently bought the Cool Master HAF 922 and I am wanting to add another case fan or two to the side panel. I can support up to a 200mm. I am curious on what I should buy. I can't decide if I should buy two 120mm's or one 200mm. I have checked on new egg and tiger direct but can't seem to find any good ones. I am not looking for anything fancy LED's are optional. Really just looking for quiet when I try to sleep at night. lol.

Any help would be great!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If you are looking for quiet and your case supports 20cm fan, go with the 20cm.

You will get more airflow with less noise.

Newegg.com - NZXT FN-200RB 200mm Case Fan


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I looked at that one however doesn't have the best reviews.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

What reviews are you looking at?


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

First one,3rd,5th,8th,9th

Seems they have bearing problems,DOA or make a clicking sound.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah, yes... the customer review! 

I don't have any personal experience with NZXT but I haven't heard anything bad about them.

Here is one I know is nice.... I am planning on using one in a custom case build coming up.

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> just looking for quiet when I try to sleep at night.


The NZXT doesn't really fit this requirement. It turns fast, moves A LOT of air, but it's loud too.

The Antec Tri-cool is a bargain if you can find it for that price.

 COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 (blue LED)


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes I think I will be going with that one. Now one more question. That will be on the side of my case. Should I have it as an intake or outtake? I currently have a 200mm sucking air in through the front then another 200 sucking air out through the top and a 120mm also sucking air out the back. I am thinking as doing this 200 as an intake to help cool the GPU more?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi j1994 :wave:

The side-fan use varies from PC to PC - Some are better with the fan as intake, whereas others are cooler with the fan as exhaust.

All you can do is try it and see, give it a few days, then reverse the fan and monitor the temps again :grin:

Depending on how the cables are routed, the size of the various cards and heatsinks, HDD(s) position etc. all change the airflow. Sometimes a fan blowing in can disrupt the flow, sometimes sucking out can do it - No way to predict, without physically testing it :4-dontkno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

gcavan said:


> The NZXT doesn't really fit this requirement. It turns fast, moves A LOT of air, but it's loud too.
> 
> The Antec Tri-cool is a bargain if you can find it for that price.
> 
> COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 (blue LED)


Sorry about that, as I mentioned before I have no experience with the NZXT fans, but have heard mostly good things about them. 

Thanks for the info gcavan.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I own that exact NZXT fan, it is probably the best 200mm fan I've owned (yes, better than the Antec Big Boy tri-cool). It will move a TON of air with little noise, but you need to have it on a controller so you can adjust it as needed. It isn't as loud as an 80mm on full power when turned up all the way, but it certainly makes a "whoooooooosh". On lower speeds it is mostly inaudible and still moves plenty of air.

As far as build quality, it is much better than most of the clear ones, quieter too. Full ABS construction (including the blades). LED can be added, but don't come with, you need to solder them into the PCB (not as hard as it sounds). Will accept up to 8 LED if you want a BRIGHT fan.

One 200mm will be quieter and probably more efficient than 2 120mm.

Edit:

I read the reviews on the "Egg". Sounds more like lack of cleaning (blowing the dust out), to me. Other complaints included "NO LED!!!1111!", no kidding?


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Fan just got here and I installed it as a side fan for my case
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

I don't seem to notice cooler temps. I actually think they went up little bit. Right now it is set as an intake fan but I can't decide if I should have it as an outtake. Currently I have a 200 in the front as intake then another 200 on top as outtake along with a 120 in the back for outtake. I guess I will play around a bit with it to see what I can get.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Let it 'settle' for a day or 2, then try reversing the side-fan for a day or 2 - It might well be that the front-back airflow is strong enough to not be affected by it.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually it seems to keep my GPU cooler while I am playing games. Idling is about the same however while I was in a game I checked it and I did not see it go above 50C


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Side fans normally are intake-pulling in cool air.
Rear fans normally blow out-blowing hot air out of the case.
Front fans normally blow in-pulling in cool air toward your CPU.
Top fans normally blow air out of the case. (hot air rises)

I like the Antec Tri-cools. One can change the speed (3 speed switch), and they are not only quiet, but blow a lot of air. I run (have 2 in each of my computer cases 3) I run both in all my cases on the slow speed, lots of air, quite and cool.


----------

